# No 50x Love?



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

I know the 721 is the new hotness, and the 50x series are the Old and Bustted (Where does that leave DP's?  ) but since there are tons more 50x models than 721's in the field, could we 50x owners get a little of the love from E* developers as well?

For example: What're the chances of turning off the blasted clock on the 50x? Near zero I'll bet...

It's great the 721 devs read these boards, but it would be awsome to hear a peep from the 50x crew as well.

Rant over, back to your regularly scheduled 721 droolage


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Gee, I guess you missed the last technical chat. 

A new upgrade will be rollowing out "by Christmas" that will include slo-mo and freeze frame. Also promised is an improved timer screen and new recording options.

Plus, the 508 will still remain Dish's premiere PVR box, considering the price of the 721. In fact, the 721 wasn't even listed on Dish's web site until a month or so ago.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

Now they just need a 508 upgrade deal for 501 owners. 

Or heck, how about some incentive for me to get a 2nd receiver (and keep the 501). If they'd just make it attractive, I'd give them the extra $4.95 a month AND the CC autopay they always try to push! (me no like autopay)

-todd


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

I was just going to say that. Do they have an upgrade deal to 508's for 501 owners?? I am STILL really REALLY praying that the replacement system that arrives tomorrow is a 508.....

John


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

What do you mean no love for the 501? I'm still learning all the neat things it does (have had it only three weeks). I manage to lock it up more than a bad install of Win98, but it still is a nice piece of technology  If I weren't already a Dish subscriber and someone showed me this bugger, I'd sign up on the spot.

I too would gladly go to autopay/12 mo. commitment to get a free 508. Two PVRs without the price tag of a 721 would be sweeeet


----------



## lonnman (Nov 16, 2002)

I have both the 501 and a 721 and wish the the user interfaces were more similar. I keep hitting record on the 501, forgetting that it will record until the HD is full. I like the 721 guide better though, and the ability to stay in the guide and select the channel. I do like the 721 a little better (besides the dual tuner) when its working properly though. 

Correct me if I'm wrong but aren't there 2 different teams, one for the 721 and another for the 50x, and probably others for the 921?

Jeff


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I know they are trying to keep the 50x and 721 looking basicly the same. So I would not be suprised to see many of the features announced for the 721 make it to the 50x series.

I myself pay so much attention to the 721 because I own one, I do not have a 50x

I do wish that Echostar would release 501 information to us like they are now doing for the 721 as it would keep you their customers informed.

I know a few staff members here at DBSTalk have 501's and would love to become contacts with Echostar regarding the 50x series.


----------



## MrAkai (Aug 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *]
> I do wish that Echostar would release 501 information to us like they are now doing for the 721 as it would keep you their customers informed.
> *


PangoPango! That's exactly what I was griping about. I know new features are in the pipe for the 50x's but the kind of responsivenss and information that flows from the 721 programming team make me jealous ;-)


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopCat99 _
> *I too would gladly go to autopay/12 mo. commitment to get a free 508. Two PVRs without the price tag of a 721 would be sweeeet  *


I'm guessing most 501 subs would do that if offered. But it looks like $199 for a 508 and the same requriements is the best they are willing to go for a while (probably until they come out with the 522) I'm assuming they could not keep up with demand of the $199 for the 508 for exiting PVR and Non-PVR people so they offered it only to Non-PVR people like myself (I guess the less they know about my TiVo the better  ). Best option would be an upgrade program to send you a 508 and you send back the 501 (and eventually all 501 are upgraded 508s) but again I'm guessing the can't handle the demand (maybe at $99?)


----------

